# Amoxicillin safe to take during prep for ET?



## Bluemorpho23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi

I wonder if you could help.

I am doing a FET on 17 June, I am on estrogen patches and leuprolide - I have been prescribed amoxycillin for an ear infection will it interfere with any of these? Also,  I haven't had a temp but have not been feeling well, will that impact my chances in 17 days?

Thanks
Morph


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Poor you with an ear infection. It must be treated as a spreading infection would be worse!

Amoxicillin is fine during treatment, but do check with your clinic about your oestrogen dose.

Evidence from contraceptive users points to gut bacteria being upset and a possible drop in oestrogen levels.
They might want you to take a bit more. The impact is probably slight in this case though.

Good luck for the ET.


----------



## Bluemorpho23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Hopeful Hazel for the response and the sympathy 

Yes one ear drum burst, but the one that hasn't is more painful.   feeling a bit sorry for myself. 

I checked with the clinic also (I didn't see that you had replied) and they said the same thing, they weren't worried about the estrogen levels, there is a way to go yet so I am sure it can be corrected if needs be.

They just said as long as I don't have a temp or infection on the day of transfer then I am fine. 

Phew.

xx


----------

